# It's On! The Teaparty Lashes Back At Boehner Calling Him A Liberal



## Black_Label (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm getting my popcorn out for this, this is going to get good! 

Tea party group lashes out at ?tax and spend liberal? John Boehner | The Raw Story


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2013)

Nah, it's a non-show really.

Just the mainstream GOP sweeping the nonsense out the door.


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

About damned time, if he had any backbone at all he would have called a halt to the most expensive and destructive political stunt in US history long ago.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 15, 2013)

My guess is that the Tea Party will now fizzle out, or, go nuclear and become a real party with a presidential candidate in 2016, which, 

all else being equal, will guarantee that the Democrats win the presidency.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 15, 2013)

The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2013)

We already have one political party that wants to tax and spend us to death, we don't need a second


----------



## william the wie (Dec 15, 2013)

Well Boehner is neo-con i. e. a closet Marxist like W


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.



Query: WTF is a "real conservative" these days? Is it a loon like Bachman or a big business darling like Boehner? Seems to be the only kinds we have to choose from.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 15, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> My guess is that the Tea Party will now fizzle out, or, go nuclear and become a real party with a presidential candidate in 2016, which,
> 
> all else being equal, will guarantee that the Democrats win the presidency.



Be careful for what you wish for, if the tea party can get nominated a true conservative. I would say we win in 2016, and you can thank obamacare for it.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> I'm getting my popcorn out for this, this is going to get good!
> 
> Tea party group lashes out at ?tax and spend liberal? John Boehner | The Raw Story



Troll thread.
MOds please send this to the romper room..
Thanks


----------



## Papawx3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Boener's record speaks for itself.  He is a liberal.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.



Neither do you libs.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 15, 2013)

occupied said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...



I liked herman cain, palin is also a good choice. I liked ryan until he caved on the budget.


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



So your choice is "loon"? I remember when conservative meant the exact opposite of loon.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Dec 15, 2013)

YOu mean when conservative meant LOLberal lite? It still does. And the tea party are the true conservatives. I find it hilarious that for the last 3 years LOLberals have been using every chasm in the gop they can to call the end of the tea party. 

Guys like Fake Starkey looking to get the conservatives out of the conservative party....


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 15, 2013)

occupied said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



So what do you call obama?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.



^ From the "Constitution is flawed because it doesn't allow for redistribution" Party


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

occupied said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...



NO....A real conservative is smart enough to steer clear of convoluted and impossible to navigate social issues. One that stays well clear of Bible Thumping single issue Christian rightists. 
Look, the mainstream voter is fiscally conservative and socially moderate. Candidates that can campaign on kitchen table issues will win every election.
Religious concerns are viewed as an extremist view of those on the right while political correctness is an extremist view of the left.
Government has no business dictating social policy.
That should be handled at the local level.
At the end of the day, in spite of government policy, social concerns are part of contemporary community standards.
For example....Recently a County Commission near here was sued by the ACLU because ONE resident objected to the long standing tradition of opening each commission meeting with a non denominational prayer. 
The court ruled in favor in a limited scope for the plaintiff.
However, the County Commission has decided to ignore the ruling and continues to have a prayer. That's for two reasons. One the overwhelming majority of the people in the County demanded the prayer stay and Two, the plaintiff has since moved to another location.
So you see, the courts can rule however they wish. But if there are no real sanctions available to the court, the ruling is on paper only. The contemporary community standards guide local social policy. Same as they do in places such as Berkeley, CA where extreme liberal views guide local social policy there.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.



The Tea Party are the RINOs.  Go start your own party, we're keeping ours for those of us who are sane.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...



YOu mean those of you who are actually LOLberal, right?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 15, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> My guess is that the Tea Party will now fizzle out, or, go nuclear and become a real party with a presidential candidate in 2016, which,
> 
> all else being equal, will guarantee that the Democrats win the presidency.



It sounds plausible.  Certainly hope the CPD allows the TP on the stage during the debates.  This is the problem with the CPD; it's made up of Republicans and Democrats and has chairs with no skin in the game...what is the chances of the TEA Party getting allowed in by their estranged Aunt...the GOP?  Zero.  

The League of Women Voters should become the commissioners of the debates once more.  It's a shame that We the People have allowed They the Parties to do this.


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



A politician, not a savior, not a messiah, not anything more than a politician. The worship of these recklessly polarizing figures as the answer to any problem we have is rather troubling, why do you place so much faith in these people? They are nothing but self-serving politicians too.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.


This is a political thread. If you want to talk about your faggot club ball sack dropping each other in the mouth, find a pervert board, moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.



You far right reactionaries are the RINOs and you are going out the door.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2013)

occupied said:


> about damned time, if he had any backbone at all he would have called a halt to the most expensive and destructive political stunt in us history long ago.



he's a rino!!!!!!!!!!

along with every conservative who fails to follow the herd and bleat on key.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...


And you two faced, name calling pretenders aren't even worth listening to.


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...



Yep, 5 years wasted as a relatively small group did nothing but throw sand in the gears and called it responsible governance. It's one thing to hurt regular Americans but when they are costing the defense industry money it's high time they went into the same trash can as the moral majority.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 15, 2013)

007 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.
> ...



I got an even better idea, why don't you and your kind go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting my popcorn out for this, this is going to get good!
> ...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 15, 2013)

007 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.
> ...



You know, if your are going to mention Jesus in your Avatar and talk about "the real meaning" of Christmas, you might want to watch what you say just a bit. 

I can't imagine that you are making too many of your Christian brothers and sisters very happy with this stuff. 

Just saying.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



You guys shut down the government so you could throw a hissy fit, when you *knew it wouldn't work or accomplish anything in the first place*.  That's not the conservative way of doing things, that is the very essence of the crazy liberals!!  Stomping your feet having emotional melt downs over ideology!  You Tea Party loons can't see past your own noses.  You want what you want, because you want it, and you want it now.  You don't even care if the majority of Americans want it.  You don't give a rat's ass about democracy.  You have no respect for our mode of government, designed to ensure government by the consent of the governed.  You think you're the only ones who matter.  You think that you're magically able to simply dictate to the rest of the country what is best for the rest of us, and that we should just trust you that the country will be better off if you cram your own agenda down the throats of the other 85% of the population.  You are some of the biggest entitlement junkies in I've ever seen, and are the most tyrannical group of people to be part of our government since George III.

True conservatives are pragmatic reasonable.  We realize that the world isn't perfect, and that life is not always fair.  But instead of whining about it, we move forward productively.  *We behave with restraint and dignity*.  We realize that reducing spending is going to take _compromise_ with the Democrats.  It's not going to happen overnight, but that if we're going to get serious about getting it done we have to start by showing good faith and a willingness to sit down at the table with them.  We realize that all the gripes about social issues is pointless and is NOT the place of government.  We believe government avoid telling people how to live their personal lives.  Sure, there are things that people do that we may not approve of personally.  But at the end of the day it's their lives, so let them suffer their own consequences.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Pfft.

You just want to spend like the democrats on your favorite worthless wasteful programs, but don't have the nerve to come out and just say so.


----------



## TheShinyOne (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



You lie.


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



A Goldwater conservative, I thought you were all dead, good to know there are some still around to be reasonable counters to ideological insanity.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 15, 2013)

Swim, maybe you shouldn't throw stones when your party just changed the aay voting goes on presidential nomonees.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> Swim, maybe you shouldn't throw stones when your party just changed the aay voting goes on presidential nomonees.



What is wrong with changing the primary process?  It's our primary, we can do with it whatever we wish.  If the party wants to use a crystal ball to pick its nominee, then that's our right.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> You just want to spend like the democrats on your favorite worthless wasteful programs, but don't have the nerve to come out and just say so.



Non sequitur, false dichotomy, raging stupidity.  Take your pick.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Swim, maybe you shouldn't throw stones when your party just changed the aay voting goes on presidential nomonees.
> ...



I'm sure you will feel the sameway if the republicans take over next year.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...





Do you think we'd prefer to lose control of the House to the Democrats?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


With republicans like Boehner, Cantor and Ryan, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 15, 2013)

hope the repub primaries are looong and drawn-out like they were last time


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > You just want to spend like the democrats on your favorite worthless wasteful programs, but don't have the nerve to come out and just say so.
> ...


No, it's the truth.

The current "compromise" was all abut ending the sequester, so republicans could get  spending on their military spending boondoggles, amongst other things, restored.

The raging stupid ones are those who believe the current crop of far left crank democrats to be people worth compromising with. That would be you, sport.


----------



## Black_Label (Dec 15, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> hope the repub primaries are looong and drawn-out like they were last time



I agree, 2014 is looking great for the laughs and the democratic landslide victory


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 15, 2013)

good grief, all these Boehner threads by the libs

If you love him so much go frikken ask him to join the Democrat party

If you all worried over any of your elected idiots we might not have a government out of Control

In your eyes, Democrats can do whatever the hell they want, and it's fine with you...


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > hope the repub primaries are looong and drawn-out like they were last time
> ...



Yes, looking forward to it, the foregone conclusion of last year was entertaining for about 15 minutes.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Ryan is running for Prez in 2016. Regarding the budget, he's did a good job to appeal to the main stream instead of the extreme.


----------



## occupied (Dec 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> good grief, all these Boehner threads by the libs
> 
> If you love him so much go frikken ask him to join the Democrat party
> 
> ...



Settle down, you knew this day was coming when the TP finally cost the MIC a bunch of money with their antics. Try to learn from the example of what happens when you screw with the real power in our nation, it's why there are few real leftists in this country, we have been the traditional enemy of the state since 1940 now it looks like we have company.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Comments in red.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 15, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



IDK about that. Giving seniors a voucher in lieu of Medicare whilst showering more tax-cuts on the already wealthy


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the Tea Party will now fizzle out, or, go nuclear and become a real party with a presidential candidate in 2016, which,
> ...



What is stopping you?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

Papawx3 said:


> Boener's record speaks for itself.  He is a liberal.



So now you are blaming the "liberals" for shutting down the government? 

Oh wait, you already did that. Nevermind.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



I'm aware of his plan for Medicare (which I oppose) but that plan was not a part of the Ryan-Murray bipartisan budget deal.  
What I am addressing is the fact that Ryan showed compromise which is a quality that a large majority of Americans want in Washington.  Thus the appeal he emulated to the main stream, where as the extreme, draw a line in the sand and scream "stand your ground".  People are tired of America not moving forward thanks to a highly polarized Washington.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 15, 2013)

> They called the tentative political compromise a back-room budget deal which increases discretionary spending, does nothing to reform entitlements, and fully funds Obamacare.



Entitlement reform does not mean doing away with Social Security and Medicare altogether, as most TPM republicans recklessly and hatefully advocate.  

And the ACA is Constitutional Federal law. Ensuring that all Federal laws are funded is part of Congress responsibility, having nothing to do with back-room budget deal[s.] 



> It isnt just in Congress that the tea party is seeing its influence wane. Public opinion about the angry edge of the Republican Party has been on a steady decline since the groups successes in the 2010 mid-term elections. Gallup said Friday that public opinion about the tea party has plunged to its lowest recorded level, results that are borne out even by right-leaning Rasmussen polling.



Lets hope the American people are seeing the TPM for what it really is: bad for America  and reject it accordingly.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



You've picked three people who all have lost in the past - for good reasons. None of them are qualified to hold national office and the voters know it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



The R cannot lead, they cannot follow and they won't get out of the way.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Which would be consistent with the contempt and disdain many on the far right have for responsible governance.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.



I think that is an excellent idea.   I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


If spending like drunken democrats on crap that the military doesn't even want -like the JSF and Osprey- is "doing something" then you neocon RINO losers are completely worthless.

As to your churlish name calling, comment in red

*FUCK YOU ASSHOLE!*


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



That's not going to happen. Every democrat up for election will have IRS scandal, Benghazi and Obamacare hung around their necks.
Americans are pretty pissed off at the democrats right now. Obama is their leader with tumbling approval numbers.
The possibility of the Dems losing the Senate is far greater than the Dems getting back the House.
For example. Kay Hagan in NC is so vulnerable, she is in an all out sprint away from Obamacare. In fact, a democrat operative group is running ads which state how Hagan has been successful in areas such as Mercury poisoning prevention....WHAT?!!!!
The answer to that is clear.  Any issue which helps to deflect the people's attention away from Obaamcare and the deficits is a good ad.
It's not going to work. Hagan rode into office on Obama's coat tails. I don't know why she is bothering to run. She once was polling double digits ahead of ANY GOP challenger. That was prior to October 1st. Now she is behind slightly vs  any of the 3 of the projected challengers


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Papawx3 said:


> Boener's record speaks for itself.  He is a liberal.



I said this the day he became speaker. I think he should just switch parties. 
Boehner is nothing but a right leaning populist no backbone compromiser.
He has no principles other than concern for  his own reelection.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Libs claim Obama is mainstream.
As far as libs are concerned, there are no extremist liberals.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...



Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

candycorn said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the Tea Party will now fizzle out, or, go nuclear and become a real party with a presidential candidate in 2016, which,
> ...



Oh yes. TLWV...Like they aren't biased against the GOP.
You are part of the chickification movement. All you militant feminist screeching banshees.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

occupied said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



That's not an answer. The typical Obama supporter is actually a 'follower'...Some are sycophants. There are examples of both on this board.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...



We don't need any liberal help.
Yiou people FEAR the Tea Party because they have the strength to break away from and run true conservative candidates against these entrenched establishment republicans who have but one interest. Getting reelected.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Ah..a raw nerve has been hit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



No...The democrats did that. The Senate received a series of legitimate bills. For purely political reasons they rejected each one.
The democrats had the final say. The government( just 17% of it) was temporarily closed. 
Nobody even noticed.
In fact, that was 17% of government we could clearly do without.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't want to be accused of "Lashing out" but Boner is a sell-out to Obama.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, it's a non-show really.
> 
> Just the mainstream GOP sweeping the nonsense out the door.



The Mainstream GOP is the nonsense.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



"chickification" = equal rights for all Americans, male and female, as guaranteed under the Constitution. 

All Americans should be "biased against" any who are against our Constitutional rights but, as we all know, the right has no love for equality.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The LWV is likely the least biased group in the nation that deals with politics.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> I'm getting my popcorn out for this, this is going to get good!
> 
> Tea party group lashes out at ?tax and spend liberal? John Boehner | The Raw Story



I like this snippet from the article,


> According to The Hill blog, the groups are furious with the House Speaker for daring to speak out against the conservatives that are paralyzing Congress and portions of the entire U.S. government.


Can you say "Opinion" presented as "Fact"?  That's not news, that is op-ed.

BTW, my opinion is that Boehner is naught but 'liberal light', he's no conservative.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

alan1 said:


> BTW, my opinion is that Boehner is naught but 'liberal light', he's no conservative.


Republicans like Boehner and Ryan had their favorite spend-a-thons that were getting a teensy-weensy pinch from the sequester.

Problem is that they're too gutless to admit it and would rather take it out on people who expect them to show a little spine now and then.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.


The problem with commie moonbats is that they don't see themselves as commie moonbats.

Sauce fore the goose.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.
> ...



True, and now that is settled We the People in the sane moderate middle would appreciate it if the children from both extremes went out to play so that the adults can be allowed to get back to the process of governing by consensus and compromise.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


The alleged "sane middle adults" got us into this mess. So, stick your paternalistic condescending consensus and compromise where the sun don't shine.

Big problems call for bold solutions, not any of your weak, middling, status quo pablum.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



How are those "bold solutions" working out for you with a all time low of 13% approval for the GOP?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


What's the approval rate for congress as a whole, Mr. Smartypants?

In any case, the CR with the sequester in force was a better deal than the Ryan-Murray sellout. Timid as the spending reductions were, at least we got  some small measure of spending restraint.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 15, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> I'm getting my popcorn out for this, this is going to get good!
> 
> Tea party group lashes out at ?tax and spend liberal? John Boehner | The Raw Story



he's not a Libral  He's an  Establishment AKA- corporate Repub


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 15, 2013)

"Tea Party Patriots" are eligible for this year's Nobel prize for stating the obvious.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



How much of that congressional approval rating belongs to the failed "bold solutions" that the Tea Party tried to unconstitutionally ram down the nation's throat?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


The approval ratings don't take into account why the person being polled disapproves. You really can't be so dense as to recognize that, can you?

No bold solutions were implemented, so any claim that they failed is specious on its face.

And what is your evidence that what Tea Party members did was unconstitutional?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Your "bold solutions" were to shut down the government and to refuse to raise the debt ceiling. The shutdown cost american taxpayers $24 billion and did not achieve your goal since the government was reopened 16 days later. The unconstitutional part was to refuse to raise the debt ceiling thereby violating the full faith and credit of the US government. That was avoided by the *ADULTS* coming up with a solution at the 11th hour to save the nation.

As far as approval ratings go it is simple enough to note that the Dems ratings are higher than the record lows for the GOP therefore the low congressional ratings must be being brought down the Tea Party's failed "bold solutions" that harmed the American taxpayers.

FYI I suggest that you refrain from the puerile slurs, they don't add anything of value to your position.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2013)

Seriously, the Democrats don't want him either.  The big crybaby.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Arguing crappy democrat approval over crappy republican approval is like who is the winner of the Loser Olympics.

Only a paltry 14% of the government was shut down, you weak whiner.

The $24 billion that the shutdown "cost" America is economically illiterate spin.

There was never any threat of a default, as there was more than enough revenue coming in to cover expenses. The "full faith and credit" argument is more economically illiterate DNC/ media-industrial complex crap.

The pretense that your squishy, gutless position is "adult" projects a slur on its face, by the presupposition that all who don't agree are not. If you want to be considered any more than the typical haughty, paternalistic, know-it-all jackass, then maybe you need to clean out your own back yard first. You know, that added value thing.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Your inability to engage in civil discourse means that your posts on this topic will be given all the respect they deserve. Have a nice day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Not much. I think most of it has to do with a hostile liberal press.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Your inability to consider any other opinion but yours as "adult" will earn you all the disdain you deserve.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Ironic!


----------



## alan1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> True, and now that is settled We the People in the sane moderate middle would appreciate it if the children from both extremes went out to play so that the adults can be allowed to get back to the process of governing by consensus and compromise.



"governing by consensus and compromise" is what got us into this mess,
Wanna rethink your "sane moderate" comment?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


You're the one who set yourself up as the only adult in the room, sport.

Now, getting called on your haughty, paternalistic snobbery is ironic?

That's a hoot.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > True, and now that is settled We the People in the sane moderate middle would appreciate it if the children from both extremes went out to play so that the adults can be allowed to get back to the process of governing by consensus and compromise.
> ...



The current "mess" consists of too little income for the current level of spending. At the turn of the century tax revenues were reducing the deficit and on a path to bring down the national debt. That trend was reversed when "tax cuts" were given to the wealthy elite 1% on the bogus premise that they were "job creators" and would use the additional funds to actually "create jobs". Those additional "jobs" would result in greater tax revenues that would ultimately reduce the deficit and the debt.

However in the real world none of those jobs actually materialized. The wealthy elite 1% continued to enjoy their massive tax cuts while jobs that paid a living wage with benefits were offshored in a wholesale manner. This too resulted in greater tax savings for the wealthy elite 1%. This Ponzi scheme was not a matter of consensus and compromise. Instead it was pushed through congress while the GOP had control of both houses and the Whitehouse. 

Genuine fiscal conservatives would hold the wealthy elite 1% accountable for the trillions of debt that has been racked up at taxpayer expense for failing to create the jobs. However the situation we currently see is that all attempts to recover those trillions are being stymied by the GOP.

The sane and moderate consensus solution is to find a way to reduce spending and increase revenues.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


No, the problem is spending, period.

The government is taking in well in excess of $2.5 trillion a year. There is no revenue problem.



Derideo_Te said:


> The sane and moderate consensus solution is to find a way to reduce spending and increase revenues.


There you go again, setting your view up as the only "sane" one in the room. Is it any wonder you get considered a condescending paternalistic ass?


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> The problem with the Teabaggers is they don't see themselves as the extremists.




Look Here Chump;......"Extremism in the defense of  Liberty is no Vice.......and also let me remind you--moderation in the pursuit of Jusstice is no Virtue."
B.G.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

occupied said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will get the movement going and we can get the rino's out. Then replace them with real conservatives. That's when we can repair whats been done.
> ...



Too many want to adopt the 'conservative label' without knowing what it really is..... the White Working Class can understand though  who is with them and  who is against them....thats all they need to know.

The p.c. rinos should just stand up and admit they had rather see Hillary win than a Real Conservative.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Yes, you are digging.

Best you stop, lest you actually like appearing as the condescending paternalistic ass.


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

Papawx3 said:


> Boener's record speaks for itself.  He is a liberal.



Yep and he let his daughter marry a Negro.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, it's a non-show really.
> ...



Says the nonsense.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I get it.

You are deliberately trying to be a condescending paternalistic ass.

Carry on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2013)

Helena, the far right wing in the GOP is the minority wing.  We in the mainstream are the big wing.  We have the money and the votes.  We have tried it your way for five years, and it has flopped.

We will now do it the right way.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> We will now do it the right way.



Finally!  You'll all come out of the closet and confirm you ARE Democrats!


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Helena, the far right wing in the GOP is the minority wing.  We in the mainstream are the big wing.  We have the money and the votes.  We have tried it your way for five years, and it has flopped.
> 
> We will now do it the right way.


You are  the mainstream of the Democrat Party.

Even though I'm one of the new kids on the block here, it's plain to recognize that you are a poser and nobody with 1/3 of a brain believes you are who you claim to be.

Give it up.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



No, you don't get it at all. However it is not my place to teach you about civil discourse. You will just have to learn how that works the hard way. Have a nice day.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Civil discourse begins with you.

Being a  condescending paternalistic ass is not civil.

Hate to break it to you.


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > True, and now that is settled We the People in the sane moderate middle would appreciate it if the children from both extremes went out to play so that the adults can be allowed to get back to the process of governing by consensus and compromise.
> ...



There is nothing in the world of politics more nauseating than some dumb ass moderate....moderation is for losers>>>>>>>Why Moderation is for Losers. | the middle finger project


----------



## rdean (Dec 15, 2013)

It's On! The Teaparty Lashes Back At Boehner Calling Him A Liberal

I've said many times on this site that there are NO liberals in the Republican Party.  Was I right or what?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2013)

rdean said:


> It's On! The Teaparty Lashes Back At Boehner Calling Him A Liberal
> 
> I've said many times on this site that there are NO liberals in the Republican Party.  Was I right or what?



You were the last liberal to leave the Republican Party


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Civil discourse does not include the repetitive use of coarse language. Using vulgarities merely exposes the shallowness of your position and your inability to defend it. Since you have not managed to refrain from curse words or defended your position in multiple posts you have tacitly conceded it. There is nothing further to be gained by continuing this dialog. Have a nice day.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

rdean said:


> It's On! The Teaparty Lashes Back At Boehner Calling Him A Liberal
> 
> I've said many times on this site that there are NO liberals in the Republican Party.  Was I right or what?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Civil discourse also involves not pretending that you are the smartest asshat in the room.

Doing so pretty much gets you marginalized for the condescending paternalistic ass that you present yourself as.

See how that works?

Have a nice day,  condescending paternalistic ass.


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > It's On! The Teaparty Lashes Back At Boehner Calling Him A Liberal
> ...



What you are is confused.  The real operating term is 'Political Correctness'....until you understand that and come to grips with it there is no way you can understand today's political arena....don't feel bad though---you are far from alone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Helena, the far right wing in the GOP is the minority wing.  We in the mainstream are the big wing.  We have the money and the votes.  We have tried it your way for five years, and it has flopped.
> ...



It's hard to lose the game, Helena, I am sure and it burns a bit.  You will get over it.

I only look like a lib to you because you are so far right Goldwater looks like a lefty.

You had five years to succeed, and you did not.

It is now our turn.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te is more aware and literate than you, Helena, is what you are unhappy about.

That is your problem, and it has marginalized you as it has your entire wing in the GOP.

Your time is over.


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

Just a few examples of how political correctness has created chaos in America>>>>>>>» 19 Shocking Examples Of How Political Correctness Is Destroying America Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 15, 2013)

Loved how, in the link, the video of the kid praying to The New Messiah has been censored.

That alone removed all doubt......


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te is more aware and literate than you, Helena, is what you are unhappy about.
> 
> That is your problem, and it has marginalized you as it has your entire wing in the GOP.
> 
> Your time is over.


Stuff it where the sun don't shine.

I've identified your and his problem: You clowns really believe that you're the smartest asshats in the room, no mater which room you occupy. Everyone who happens to disagree automatically qualifies as not being "one of the adults".

That often gets people like you branded as the arrogant elitist asshats that you present yourselves to be.

If anyone's time is over, it's yours, buck-o.


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

The mainstream republican party is politically correct..........no doubt about that.

Republicans are liberals on race and immigration issues


Republicans run from all racial issues, never mention affirmative action, never call for reduced legal immigration and never appeal to white voters in any way shape or form.

When Obama took sides (his side) in the Trayvon Martin and Skip Gates cases the GOP stayed completely silent.

The only time the GOP mentioned race in the primaries was when Ron Paul said the justice system is "racist" against blacks in terms of the war on drugs and the death penalty. Not one Republican corrected him.

The GOP does nothing for white people and always panders to non-whites

Indeed, the Republican party gets called &#8220;racist&#8221; even though they have pretty much adopted 100% all of the politically correct positions on race. The Republicans say &#8220;vote for us because we will make abortion illegal and we will make sure that the Democrats don&#8217;t raise taxes on rich people.&#8221; They don&#8217;t say &#8220;vote for us because we will stop the immigration that&#8217;s taking away your jobs, we will stop the affirmative action that&#8217;s taking away slots in colleges and career tracks that should go to people who&#8217;ve earned them based merit rather than the color of their skin.&#8221;


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

Conservative Republicans Believe that the United States were founded on the fundamental principle that individuals have certain rights and freedoms which cannot be infringed upon and may be restricted only to the degree necessary to preserve the rights of others.

Liberal Democrats and too many liberal republicans  Believe that our Founding Fathers did not really mean what they said when they guaranteed certain constitutional rights such as the right to freedom of religious expression, the right to keep and bear arms, and the right to retain the use of private property.

Conservative Republicans Believe the money you earn is yours and that government in a free society has the right to take only as much as is needed to perform those limited functions, which are appropriate to it.

Liberal Democrats and too many pc republicans  Believe government has a right to use your money as it sees fit to redistribute wealth, establish new spending programs in times of budget surpluses, and to return to you only that portion of your money which is politically expedient.

Conservatives Republicans Believe the traditional family and the values it fosters are the foundation of American society and their preservation is essential to our Nation's continued success.

Liberal Democrats and too many liberal/moderate politically correct Republicans  Believe American society must redefine its values and the role of the family to fit new lifestyle concepts, which have resulted from the 60's counter-culture movement and an attitude that promotes an abrogation of individual responsibility.

Conservative Republicans Believe parents have the right to determine the values with which their children will be raised and to have the widest possible choice among public, private and religious schools and that competition will improve public education.

Liberal Democrats  and many politically correct republicans Believe the federal government has the right to determine the values which will be taught in public schools and parents' choice of schools must be limited to avoid exposing public schools to competitive forces which would encourage reform and increase accountability.

Conservative Republicans Believe that the free enterprise system is the most effective engine of economic progress.

Liberal Democrats Believe that government regulation and federal control of economic activity can better distribute wealth and services to the American people.

Conservtive Republicans Believe high taxes, runaway government spending, and over-regulation of business and farming punish initiative and stifle economic growth.
Democrats Believe penalizing achievement with higher taxes and increased government bureaucracy and spending will not stifle economic growth but instead guarantee prosperity for everyone.

Conservative Republicans Believe that with freedom comes responsibility and that individuals must take personal responsibility for their own actions and our criminal justice system must be based on this idea.

Liberal Democrats Believe individual behavior, including criminal behavior, can be blamed on "society" and that spending on social welfare programs and improvements in prison living conditions can combat crime.

Conservatiave Republicans Believe that your property is yours and you have the basic right to make use of it without unreasonable government restrictions.
Democrats Believe the government has the right to regulate the use of private property in accordance with narrow special interests without giving just compensation to owners.

Conservative Republicans Believe the preservation of our rights and freedoms must be entrusted to a strong national defense and of the ability of the United States to negotiate with other nations from a position of strength.

Liberal Democrats Believe we can afford to drastically weaken our military despite the threats present in an unstable, post-Cold War international environment and the United States must subjugate its interests to those of the United Nations.

Conservative Republicans Believe it is imperative today to re-affirm the traditional freedoms and values of America to preserve our great Republic.

Liberal Democrats and outrageously the mainstream republican party Believes that America must adopt a politically correct, multi-cultural set of values which denies common American heritage and will further divide American society.

Conservative Republicans Believe there can be differences of opinion and that such differences such result in opponents, not enemies.

Liberal Democrats Believe that all whom oppose them are to be treated as enemies, taxed excessively, and generally persecuted in any manner the federal government can accomplish.

Conservative Republicans Believe that all of America's citizens can enjoy the rights and freedoms of our country without diminishing the rights of others.

Liberal Democrats Believe that some must give up a portion of their rights and freedoms that others may enjoy those same rights and freedoms.

Conservative Republicans Believe that public servants, particularly those whom we elect to office, must be held accountable to the highest standards of ethical conduct. "If a man cannot be trusted with the government of himself, can he be trusted with the government of others?" [Thomas Jefferson]

Liberal Democrats Believe that loyalty to a discredited leader is a virtue and if other office holders have committed indiscretions, a sitting office holder should not be criticized for failing to uphold the highest standards of ethical conduct.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 15, 2013)

I won't call it impossible that Republicans-in-Name-Only might succeed in overcoming conservative opposition.  In exchange I expect those "mainstreamers" to show me the courtesy of addressing me as "Comrade Henry".  Not that I want the appellation; just that I want to see a shred of honesty from them.


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 15, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Loved how, in the link, the video of the kid praying to The New Messiah has been censored.
> 
> That alone removed all doubt......



It can be seen here>>>>Video stunner: Boy prays to Obama


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank You.

I was heartened to hear the child say something along the lines of _"God gave Barack Obama special powers....." _rather than mouthing the more common liberal belief that Obama IS God.

There is at least a modicum of hope.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



That  is YOUR opinion based on some screwed up belief. 
You are free to hold that opinion. I dismiss it out of hand due to its basis in falsehoods.
As with most advocacy groups claiming to be "in support of", feminists are not pro women's issues, they are 'anti-male'.
All who claim advocacy MUST have a group to demonize.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Of course you see it that way.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Ahh, hey smartass, that approval rating is directed toward Congress. Which includes the entire legislative branch. Nice effort. But a bit short on substance.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Examples please?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2013)

None are needed.  The TPM has failed America and the GOP.  Time to move on.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Cost $24 billion? Prove it.
The fact is the 17% of of government that was shut down was hardly noticed.
By curtailing spending, there was no such violation.
That whole narrative, the country not being able to pay it's bills( his words) which Obama repeated to anyone who would listen was 100% FALSE.
ALL of the US Government's mandatory obligations were met. The shut down affected only discretionary spending.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



And there we have it. Your idea for a return to prosperity is to enact confiscatory taxes.
Right.
There is not a revenue problem in Washington. There is a spending problem.
Why is it that you cannot produce a single piece of evidence that proves confiscatory taxation creates private sector employment.
In fact, show where it is the job of government TO create private sector employment.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Helena, the far right wing in the GOP is the minority wing.  We in the mainstream are the big wing.  We have the money and the votes.  We have tried it your way for five years, and it has flopped.
> 
> We will now do it the right way.



You certainly are not part of anything remotely conservative.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...


The fluffers don't GAF.

All they want to do is defame, demonize and demagogue  all opposition. 

Then they turn around and accuse their opponents of not being civil.

It's seriously messed up.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Okay, please list ANY example of the League of Women Voters being "anti-male".


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Helena, the far right wing in the GOP is the minority wing.  We in the mainstream are the big wing.  We have the money and the votes.  We have tried it your way for five years, and it has flopped.
> ...



You are not alone in your assessment.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...is-jake-starkey-a-main-stream-republican.html


----------



## rdean (Dec 15, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > It's On! The Teaparty Lashes Back At Boehner Calling Him A Liberal
> ...



So you admit there are no liberals in the Republican Party.  Do you also admit it's 90% white?


----------



## rdean (Dec 15, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > It's On! The Teaparty Lashes Back At Boehner Calling Him A Liberal
> ...



Oh, it's so simple and easy to understand, I'm embarrassed to have to explain.  The Democratic Party is a coalition party that not only includes conservatives and liberals, but many different minorities.  Even white minorities like gays and college professors and scientists.  All people Republicans reject.  It goes without saying there are zero liberals in the GOP.  They are simply not tolerated.  Consider this a "teaching moment".


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 15, 2013)

Boehner is taking a chance throwing what few voters out there would even consider voting for the party of the status quo.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Wow, are you delusional, to go with being a snooty ass.

Judging by your senseless unhinged posts, I find it unlikely that you are capable of embarrassment.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Should I assume that you are talking about the tax cuts from the Reagan administration or the Bush administration?
In either case, those tax cuts were given to every level of income, not just the 1% that you pretend.  Since you either don't know that fact or refuse to acknowledge it will make it difficult for me to explain my point and difficult for you to understand it.  I'll try nevertheless.

You are correct when you say "The current "mess" consists of too little income for the current level of spending."  I think the point at which you and I diverge on are agreement to the possible solution.  Yours being to tax the wealthy (a nebulous definition) and mine being to cut federal spending (also somewhat nebulous).

As a fiscal conservative, I find the outlandish spending of the federal government to be at fault, not the taxpayer (1%'er or not) that is paying taxes.

Millions of US citizens live within their available budget, thousands of US companies live within their  budget, why can't the government?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 16, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Genuine fiscal conservatives would hold the wealthy elite 1% accountable for the trillions of debt that has been racked up at taxpayer expense for failing to create the jobs. However the situation we currently see is that all attempts to recover those trillions are being stymied by the GOP.



Pure swill.

The debt has been run up by liberals and gutless moderate jerks who never met a worthless government program, that they couldn't throw billions upon billions of dollars at.

And government doesn't create jobs, people who create things others want to buy create jobs.

For a claimed "moderate", you talk an awful lot like a committed progressive socialist central planner.


----------



## carnac (Dec 16, 2013)

Boehner, like most of the trash on both sides of the aisle,....is a lawyer. Lawyers love to compromise. They love the art of the deal. They are mostly crooked, non-trustworthy little criminals. Republican leadership like him mistakenly think that most people want a government where everyone gets along. That is bull. If we had two parties that just got along wonderfully what is the use of having either of them? We want and need a real Republican party and democrat party (not Marxist party like now). We want them at odds so we have a clear choice. Boehner lacks conviction and back bone. He is a lawyer. Lawyers are not the kind you see on these TV lawyer shows. Those are fake. Lawyers in politics are cold fish. THey are not overly excited about either side nor outlook. They just exist to push their favorite bills and to curry favor with everyone. THey exist to stay in office. It's a job. The Republicans do not know how to win because they are all consummate lawyers existing to compromise. The democrats are a little more full of vim and vigor about their ideas because they are mainly Marxist whose goal is to destroy America. Republicans should be as keen to save it as democrats are to ruin it,......but they're not. Boehner is NOT the man to lead the Republican party in this hour. He is milk-toast when spicy-hot-chili is needed. Get Boehner out and quit electing lawyers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The far right of the board, like Ernie S. and Helena who are so far right that Goldwater looks liberal to them, keep frothing and foaming. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/327662-ernie-s-retarded-or-just-stupid-11.html


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 17, 2013)

Boehner is a liberal.  Or, he's just been in office too long.  John McCain has been in office too long.   After awhile they start to think of democrats as friends and colleagues.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Boehner is a liberal.  Or, he's just been in office too long.  John McCain has been in office too long.   After awhile they start to think of democrats as friends and colleagues.



A warped twisted view out of contact with reality is what you have just posted, Katzndogz.

This is why we aren't letting you drive the Republican Party for awhile.

You need to grow up.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Boehner is a liberal.  Or, he's just been in office too long.  John McCain has been in office too long.   After awhile they start to think of democrats as friends and colleagues.



WRONG!!! He's a corporate Republican/pay-to-play, Washington-Insider & he isn't going to give that up w/o a fight.

http://www.nationaljournal.com/dail...ook-draws-heat-from-boehner-s-office-20131023


> A new book that argues politicians in Washington *manufacture crises and manipulate vote scheduling and other legislative activity as part of a Mafia-like "protection racket" to extort campaign donations* is drawing attention from such divergent corners as The New York Times and Sarah Palin.
> 
> But the book, Extortion: How Politicians Extract Your Money, Buy Votes and Line Their Own Pockets, is predictably not drawing rave reviews from House Speaker John Boehner, whose office is lashing out at *author Peter Schweizer, a fellow at the conservative Hoover Institution and an editor-at-large at Breitbart*.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 17, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



The Reagan taxcuts were overturned by Reagan himself when he discovered that his own spending goals exceeded his revenues. What he failed to do was to raise revenues to meet his increased spending. That was left up to Bush Sr and he increased revenues with what was then the largest tax increase in the history of the nation and he was subsequently punished by the right for doing so. (Although he was correct that spending did need to be increased to cover both GW1 and the larger Defense budget.) 

Clinton then passed an even larger Tax increase and with the support of the Republican congress they effectively reduced spending as well. These 2 tax increases did not stop "job creators" from investing heavily and the largest economic boom this nation has ever seen occurred during the WJC administration. Not only was deficit spending eliminated but the national debt was being reduced under those revenue and spending policies. Please note that they included funding for additional teachers and policemen.

The current mess started when the revenues were slashed and spending skyrocketed (largely off the books) under the following administration. The measly $300 pa that the average taxpayer received was a pittance compared to the hundreds of thousands of dollars that ended up in the pockets of the top 1%. Those tax cuts threw the whole system out of balance and the unfunded spending spree increase set the path for the current $17 trillion in debt.

If you want to "live within a budget" then you must be willing to cut defense spending levels back to below where they were before Reagan took office. Are you willing to reduce Defense spending to that level? Because if you aren't then you are going to have to find the revenues to pay for it. Please note that SS and Medicare are funded through payroll taxes and only a minor tweak is needed to keep them solvent. Defense spending, and that includes all of the corporate welfare and veterans benefits, is the big issue that needs to be addressed. How much are you willing to cut and how do you intend to address the shortfall?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 17, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine fiscal conservatives would hold the wealthy elite 1% accountable for the trillions of debt that has been racked up at taxpayer expense for failing to create the jobs. However the situation we currently see is that all attempts to recover those trillions are being stymied by the GOP.
> ...


----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2013)

Here's my view of this so-called war by the GOP "establishment" against the Tea Party.

The establishment wants to keep its power and sees the new Tea Party members as a serious threat.

Here's what I see as going to happen as we near the 2014 mid-terms => The groups labeled as "Tea Party" will either disband or change their names to something far less "harmful" and will begin to gather a lot more people to their ranks to actively support candidates at all levels to replace the GOP "establishment".  In addition, they will actively seek to unseat some of the most radically leftist Dems and replace them by moderates.

I see a major shift to the right in both the House and the Senate that will carry over into the 2016 General Elections.

It's the way American politics always seems to work. Especially as more and more political activists seek their information elsewhere than the Lame Street Media.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 17, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Helena, for a supposed mainstream Republican you talk an awful lot like a committed reactionary far right planner committed to the destruction of America in the modern 21st century..


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...


Sorry the truth hurts you far left progressive socialists so badly.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 17, 2013)

longknife said:


> The establishment wants to keep its power and sees the new Tea Party members as a serious threat.



You're right about this, but not for the reasons you think.  The GOP wants to return to its place of prominence in politics and government.  We were once the Presidential party.  Then Tea Party said we needed to turn grass roots.  But what they really did was turn us into the swamp grass party.  It's time for the GOP to become the Presidential party once again and leave the muskrats to wallow in their filth.


----------



## Votto (Dec 17, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



The federal system is out of control.  Anyone who gets in there will cave or get trampled.

What we need is for states to rise up and create amendments to the Constitution to restrain the federal beast.  First they should impose term limits on them and then a balanced budget amendment.

Polls show that about 75% of Americans favor both.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 17, 2013)

Truth does not hurt leftists at all.

They simply fail to recognize it.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 17, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Ryan gave up the ghost when he hitched himself to Romney.

He's a pure Washington establishment party man, through and through.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

SwimExpert said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The establishment wants to keep its power and sees the new Tea Party members as a serious threat.
> ...



If that is the path, there would be nothing to push the old guard out of the way.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Yes. Ryan is the politician's politician.
Once an elected official heads down that road, it's over.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 17, 2013)

william the wie said:


> Well Boehner is neo-con i. e. a closet Marxist like W





Now eating their own.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Conservative Republicans Believe that the United States were founded on the fundamental principle that individuals have certain rights and freedoms which cannot be infringed upon and may be restricted only to the degree necessary to preserve the rights of others.
> 
> Liberal Democrats and too many liberal republicans  Believe that our Founding Fathers did not really mean what they said when they guaranteed certain constitutional rights such as the right to freedom of religious expression, the right to keep and bear arms, and the right to retain the use of private property.
> 
> ...


I did not read your entire post. I made it about half way before I got the gist of your point of view.
Of the top half of the post, there is little that can be disputed.
On issues of race, I oppose extremism.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

candycorn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Here is a link to the VA Chapter of the League.
I read through the first few positions for 2013..
It is obvious the League's positions are solidly liberal.
So for you to take the position that the League is non-partisan is based on your liberal viewpoint. With liberal being neutral.
http://lwv-va.org/files/positions-2013-positons-full.pdf
Your premise was the League of Women Voters should be trusted as a non-partisan group is nonsense.
I used to be a supporter of NOW. That is until they got swallowed up in their own fundraising enrichment and went politically dead left.
Please do not be naive. Your statements have meaning. Anyone reasonably intelligent, with a healthy dose of cynicism can detect the bias of these groups.
Now that reality has been exposed, we're quite through here.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine fiscal conservatives would hold the wealthy elite 1% accountable for the trillions of debt that has been racked up at taxpayer expense for failing to create the jobs. However the situation we currently see is that all attempts to recover those trillions are being stymied by the GOP.
> ...



Notice the injection of the lib talking point ( 1% er) Horse crap.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Oh shut up...You think anyone with a right turn signal on their car is an extremist.
You are the worst kind of politically involved person. You are dishonest.
You're the type democrat operatives use to infiltrate the local chapter of the republican club in hopes up digging up 'dirt'...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You can stick with that 1% er stuff all you like. 
The problem is too much spending on a lot of nonsense. 
You said so yourself....Revenue cannot keep up with current spending levels..
Here's an idea..Cut discretionary spending....It's real easy.
Look, your side is not fooling anyone. You people could not care less about revenue. You despise people who you view as 'having more than they need'. Combining that with your faux compassion for the less fortunate. 
The left has always believed the poor can be enriched by making the rich poorer.
An example of this is illustrated in what would happen if a person of limited means was given a certain amount of money over and above their income level. Invariably, that person would end up spending the money unwisely and ending right back where they started. Or worse.
Contrary to lefty popular belief, taxation is not intended to be a means to punish or satisfy your desire to 'get even'.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 17, 2013)

Votto said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Here's the problem with that. Members of Congress are not going to pass legislation which could limit their power( balanced budget) or limit their income( term limits)
What is needed is a return to the citizen legislature with statesmen( non gender specific term) as representatives and senators. 
People who will promise to serve the country and their constituents for a definite period of time and then go home.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 17, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I think he's talking about the amendment process that Mark Levin wrote about.

It doesn't require the hopelessly corrupt to police themselves.

Mark Levin | The Liberty Amendments | Sequester


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 17, 2013)

Votto said:


> Polls show that about 75% of Americans favor both.



Then you won't mind presenting said polls, right?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 17, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



So, liberal is "anti-male"?  Are you really that dense?  

For decades, the LOWV managed the presidential debates.  They were much more informative, they were much more free-willing.  Groups can have all sorts of bias but can get somethings correct.  Where you detect bias...okay that's your opinion.  But the result was debates that were something other than co-hosted infomercials.  

Let me ask you this; were you happy with last year's fiasco with the audience in the 2nd debate?  What, 6 questions were asked and 12 answers were given with no or little resemblance to the core of the question that was asked?  This is the standard?  

Romney got his ass handed to him twice.  Paul Ryan once.  And the only reason Romney didn't get his ass handed to him a third time was because Obama slept through the first debate.  I would wager you have no clue of who organizes the debates you saw last year?  It's not the "evil" left or the "evil" right, both sides agree to the formats, the moderators, and the time and place and length.  Having a third party TELL the candidates what the stipulations are instead of having them chisel out any obstruction to the packaging is a good thing.  

You're the only right wing loon who looks back fondly to the shellacking your boys took.  With that, we're done here.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Your ignorance and bigotry is not a substitute for rational argument. Have a nice day.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Dec 19, 2013)

As though your paternalistic hubris is is rational.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope Turd Blossom (Rove) opens the flood gates to all that secret foreign (chinese prolly) money he has to run ads against the teapartiers like Cruz 24/7


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 19, 2013)

HelenaHandbag said:


> As though your paternalistic hubris is is rational.



Monotonous!


----------



## NoVote (Dec 28, 2013)

> What is needed is a return to the citizen legislature with statesmen( non gender specific term) as representatives and senators.
> People who will promise to serve the country and their constituents for a definite period of time and then go home.


If a candidate were to say he wanted to serve for 15 terms of congress, and do nothing helpful in that time, would you vote for him?

Or that he wanted to win election so he would get full pay and forever healthcare for free till he dies, would you vote for him?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 28, 2013)

NoVote said:


> > What is needed is a return to the citizen legislature with statesmen( non gender specific term) as representatives and senators.
> > People who will promise to serve the country and their constituents for a definite period of time and then go home.
> 
> 
> ...



I have entertained people who have asked dumb questions...
This one is Hall of Fame material.


----------



## NoVote (Dec 28, 2013)

What he means is he didn't understand the question.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 28, 2013)

NoVote said:


> What he means is he didn't understand the question.



Would you mind quoting the person to whom you are responding?...Thanks


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 28, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Please explain how you make the great leap from fiscal responsibility inside the Beltway to "ignorance and ....Oh I love this ....Bigotry..
Save your lib talking points and platitudes for your neighborhood cul de sac gatherings..
You suburban yuppies are a trip.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the Tea Party will now fizzle out, or, go nuclear and become a real party with a presidential candidate in 2016, which,
> ...



2016? The democrats will be lucky if they survive the tar and feathering after obamacare implodes in early 2016


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 28, 2013)

Dot Com said:


>



Geez..When's that from? The mid 1990's?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 28, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, shut up?    You far right reactionaries will toe the line, period.  We will not let you pinheads ruin our GOP with your far right RINO shit.  Understood?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 28, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Thank you for conceding that you lack the necessary comprehension skills to engage in this debate. Have a nice day.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 28, 2013)

There are no "moderate Republicans.

Only closet Democrats who think themselves witty enough to convince others when all they're fooling is themselves.

Easy to spot - they're the people who shun mirrors.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dot Com said:


>



The queen of Benghazi


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 28, 2013)

Lets hope that the Teapartiers see that Republicorp is just stringing-them-along for the ride to corporate cronyism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Lets hope that the Teapartiers see that Republicorp is just stringing-them-along for the ride to corporate cronyism.



didn't obama allow his CEO buddies those bonuses after he bailed them out with the tax payers money.
Dude you need to stop it with the corporate bull shit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 28, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Can you be a bit more evasive? I need another shot of that angle.
Apparently with your secret decoder ring, you see something in my post. Explain it.
Show the bigotry and ignorance.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 28, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Lets hope that the Teapartiers see that Republicorp is just stringing-them-along for the ride to corporate cronyism.



Oh please...
As Obama sucks the balls of the very same Wall Street traders he vilifies when speaking to certain audiences. Such as college students or UAW workers.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 28, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope that the Teapartiers see that Republicorp is just stringing-them-along for the ride to corporate cronyism.
> ...



It's nothing more than a fall back position when their argument runs out of gas.
When in doubt libs have two 'outs'....Class warfare and the race card.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 28, 2013)

Boehner isn't a liberal, he's a Progressive Republican.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 28, 2013)

They're eating their own.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> They're eating their own.



yep  conservative infighting


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Boehner isn't a liberal, he's a Progressive Republican.



Rino


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 28, 2013)

Primary him


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 29, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Your bigotry and ignorance on display;



> Look, your side is not fooling anyone. You people could not care less about revenue. You despise people who you view as 'having more than they need'. Combining that with your faux compassion for the less fortunate.
> The left has always believed the poor can be enriched by making the rich poorer.
> An example of this is illustrated in what would happen if a person of limited means was given a certain amount of money over and above their income level. Invariably, that person would end up spending the money unwisely and ending right back where they started. Or worse.
> Contrary to lefty popular belief, taxation is not intended to be a means to punish or satisfy your desire to 'get even'.



If you can't see your own bigotry and ignorance then there is no point in wasting my time trying to "explain it" because you lack the necessary comprehension skills.


----------

